# Πανούτσου ανάλεκτα



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2014)

Μολονότι η ειδικότης του τιμωμένου* δεν είναι τέτοια που να με καθιστά το καταλληλότερο πρόσωπο για να του ανοίξω κοτζαμάν δικό του νηματάκι, το σημερινό του άρθρο άπτεται των ενδιαφερόντων μου.
Επειδή μεταξύ άλλων διαβάζω:

Ο ελληνικός εθνικός ύμνος εντυπωσιάζει τους ξένους με τους στίχους του. Το 2010 που το «Four Four Two» είχε μεταφράσει τους ύμνους όλων των ομάδων που παίζανε στο Μουντιάλ, ο δικός μας είχε πάρει το βραβείο για τους πιο ροκ στίχους. Επειδή τον τραγουδάμε χωρίς να δίνουμε σημασία τι λένε οι λέξεις, εμάς δεν μας εντυπωσιάζει αλλά σκεφτείτε ένα ξένο που θα άκουγε στα αγγλικά έναν ύμνο να λέει «Extracted from the holy bones of the Greeks, like the old times brave, hello brave oh hello freedom». Τον ακούει και περιμένει την εκτέλεση των Slayer για να τον αγοράσει σε CD.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η "μετάφραση" --fit for purpose, I suppose...


*Ο οποίος τιμώμενος... τιμάται συχνάκις στο φιλόξενο φόρουμ μας. Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, εδώ, εδώ και αλλαχού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2014)

Για να προσφέρουμε πλήρη υπηρεσία στον αναγνώστη, ορίστε και δύο εγκυρότερες μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά:

Η κλασική, του Ράντγιαρντ Κίπλινγκ (1918):

We knew thee of old,
O, divinely restored,
By the lights of thine eyes,
And the light of thy Sword.
From the graves of our slain,
Shall thy valour prevail,
As we greet thee again,
Hail, Liberty! Hail!

Και μια ποιητική, από τη Wikipedia:
I shall always recognize you
by the dreadful sword you hold
as the Earth with searching vision
you survey with spirit bold
From the Greeks of old whose dying
brought to life and spirit free
now with ancient valour rising
let us hail you, oh Liberty!


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Και με τον ύμνο είχαμε ασχοληθεί εδώ... στα βιαστικά.

Γράφει ο Πανούτσος: «Το 2010 που το “Four Four Two” είχε μεταφράσει τους ύμνους όλων των ομάδων που παίζανε στο Μουντιάλ, ο δικός μας είχε πάρει το βραβείο για τους πιο ροκ στίχους».

Κοίταξα στο http://www.fourfourtwo.com, αλλά μεταφράσεις δεν βρήκα. Στη σελίδα με τίτλο «The most amusingly disorganised World Cup ever» γράφει για τη 12η διοργάνωση, του 1982 στη Μαδρίτη.

This was the first (and only) World Cup where national anthems were played on record, rather than by a live band.
http://www.fourfourtwo.com/sg/features/82-most-amusingly-disorganised-world-cup-ever

Το «hello brave oh hello freedom» κάνει (ίσως) για ροκ στίχος, αλλά δεν το βρήκα πουθενά σαν μετάφραση του Ύμνου.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2014)

Και μια απόδοση του παλιού μου καθηγητή Μάριου Βύρωνα Ραΐζη

I know you by the sharp blade
of your terrifying sword,
I know you by the form you made
taking the earth as victor lord.

Sprung from Grecian bones scattered
hallowed on every vale,
with your old valor unshattered,
Liberty, hail to you, hail!

Από Πανούτσο ξεκίνησε, για Σολωμό το πάει.


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2014)

Ο Πανούτσος δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του το Εμβατήριο της Στρατιάς του Ρήνου;

Entendez vous dans les campagnes
Mugir ces féroces soldats
Ils viennent jusque dans vos bras,
égorger vos fils, vos compagnes

Aux armes citoyens!
Formez vos bataillons!
Marchons, marchons,
Qu'un sang impur abreuve nos sillons.

Στα όπλα πολίτες
Σχηματίστε τα τάγματά σας
Προελάστε, προελάστε
*Αφήστε το μολυσμένο αίμα
Να ποτίσει τα αυλάκια στα χωράφια μας*


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2014)

Ένα κουίζ της Huffington Post με στίχους εθνικών ύμνων. Έχει πλάκα, της Ελλάδας προδίδεται αμέσως. :)
*Can You Guess Which Countries' Songs These Lyrics Are From?*


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Οι περισσότεροι δεν αποκλείεται να αγνοούν το Hellenes όσο εγώ αγνοούσα την Ιπιράνγκα του προτελευταίου ύμνου. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

*Κόμματα σε κρίση ταυτότητας* (Πρώτο Θέμα Blogs)

Η Ν.Δ. κάνει ένα μεγάλο λάθος στρατηγικής. Προσπαθεί να πείσει ότι από τη μία πλευρά είναι η τρόικα και το μνημόνιο και από την άλλη εκείνη που αγωνίζεται να σώσει την Ελλάδα του ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Στέλνει τον Χαρδούβελη στο Παρίσι να παλέψει με την τρόικα, διαρρέει ότι «η διαπραγμάτευση είναι δύσκολη», βγάζει τον Γιακουμάτο να φωνάζει για την τρόικα «να πάνε στο διάολο να τελειώνουμε», χωρίς να διανοηθεί κάτι πολύ απλό: ότι υπάρχουν Ελληνες που πιστεύουν ότι αν οι κυβερνήσεις είχαν εφαρμόσει τους όρους του μνημονίου πριν από το 2008 δεν θα βρισκόμαστε σήμερα σε αυτή τη θέση.

Η Ν.Δ. δεν έχει το θάρρος να δεχτεί τον πολιτικό της χώρο. Προσπαθεί να γίνει ΠΑΣΟΚ ή ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όταν το αυθεντικό, ως συνήθως, είναι ανώτερο της μίμησης. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η συνάντηση με τους δανειστές στο Παρίσι να καταλήξει σε αποτυχία, δίνοντας στον Δημήτρη Στρατούλη το δικαίωμα να πει: «Η τρόικα σας απέρριψε όλες τις θέσεις. Είστε καρπαζοεισπράκτορας της τρόικας». 

Ο πειρασμός να γίνει κάτι άλλο την περασμένη εβδομάδα οδήγησε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε ανάλογο φιάσκο. Οι Γιώργος Σταθάκης και Γιάννης Μηλιός ταξίδεψαν στο Λονδίνο για να παρουσιάσουν σε διαχειριστές κεφαλαίων και τραπεζίτες το οικονομικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε περίπτωση που αναλάβει τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας. Μετά τη συνάντηση διέρρευσε email του στελέχους της Capital Group Companies, ονόματι Γιοργκ Σπόνερ, σύμφωνα με το οποίο «όλοι όσοι βγήκαν από τη συνάντηση θέλουν να πουλήσουν τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα» και ότι «το πρόγραμμα είναι χειρότερο και από εκείνο του κομμουνισμού (τουλάχιστον εκείνοι είχαν ένα σχέδιο, το οποίο μάλιστα είχαν σκεφτεί καλά προηγουμένως) - αυτό εδώ θα φέρει το απόλυτο χάος». Κλείνοντας έγραψε ότι σε περίπτωση αυτοδυναμίας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περιμένει μια φυγή κεφαλαίων ανάλογη της Κύπρου. 

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε τρόικα και κυβέρνηση είναι ότι η πρώτη ζητάει κάλυψη του δημοσιονομικού κενού από αλλαγές στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα και το ενιαίο μισθολόγιο του Δημοσίου και η κυβέρνηση θέλει να το πετύχει με μεγαλύτερες εισπράξεις από τον ΕΝΦΙΑ και έσοδα από την τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων. Το μόνο που δεν μπορείς να την πεις είναι νεοφιλελεύθερη κυβέρνηση. 

Εχουμε δύο κόμματα σε κρίση ταυτότητας. Τη Ν.Δ. στο εσωτερικό να προσπαθεί να πείσει ότι είναι αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στο εξωτερικό να προσπαθεί να πείσει ότι είναι ένα κόμμα φιλικό στους ξένους επενδυτές. Οι προσπάθειες ήταν προφανώς μάταιες. Οποιος θέλει να ψηφίσει αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα έχει καλύτερες επιλογές από το να ρίξει την ψήφο του στη Ν.Δ. Οποιος επενδυτής σκέφτεται να βάλει τα λεφτά του στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να σταυρώνει τα δάχτυλά του με την ελπίδα να βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 

Η Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζεται δύο κόμματα που να είναι κάτι σαν απορρυπαντικό πλυντηρίου που πλένει σε όλες τις θερμοκρασίες. Χρειάζεται ένα κόμμα που να θέλει λιγότερο Δημόσιο και λιγότερους φόρους στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και ένα κόμμα που να θέλει περισσότερο Δημόσιο και περισσότερους φόρους, πιστεύοντας ότι το κράτος εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα από τον ιδιώτη. Οπως σε κάθε χώρα έτσι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν ψηφοφόροι που πιστεύουν ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Επίσης οι ψηφοφόροι των μεν δεν λέγονται ρεμάλια του Δημοσίου, ούτε των δε ξεπουλημένοι φιλελέδες. Λέγονται πολίτες που έχουν κάνει διαφορετικές επιλογές, που δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνούν αλλά να σέβονται οι μεν τους δε, γιατί εκτός από την κρίση καιρός είναι να ξεκολλήσουμε από την υστερία της εξαετίας που έκανε τους Ελληνες να σκοτώνονται για τον Τσολάκογλου και τον Βελουχιώτη. 

Φαρσοκωμωδία
«Εάν δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαροί την ώρα που συνομιλούσαν (οι Μηλιός, Σταθάκης), θα νόμιζα ότι βρισκόμουν σε φαρσοκωμωδία στο θέατρο», έγραψε στο report του ο Γιοργκ Σπόνερ. Η αποστολή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχε τη στρατηγική να πείσει τους ξένους επενδυτές με το γέλιο. Ετσι ο Μηλιός -γιατί Μηλιός ακούγεται- είπε τη φράση: «Αισθανόμαστε πιο κοντά στο Podemos και στο γερμανικό Die Linke, αν και εκείνοι είναι υπέρ το δέον φιλελεύθεροι».

Τι περίμενε
Αν αντικείμενο δεν ήταν το γέλιο, τι περίμενε, να φοβηθούν και να πέσουν γονατιστοί φωνάζοντας «Μη μας σφάζεις, Μηλιέ, πάρε όλα τα funds που έχουμε», να ανοίξουν τα μπαούλα και να ψάξουν για τα T-shirts του Τσε που είχαν στο πανεπιστήμιο, να γραφτούν στο κόμμα ή να σκεφτούν «κι εμάς τι μας κόφτει;». Θα μείνει άγνωστο.

Αριστερά των Podemos
Οπως και άγνωστο θα μείνει γιατί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είπε στους υποψήφιους επενδυτές ότι θα δώσει «δωρεάν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, φαγητό, στέγη, υγειονομική περίθαλψη σε όσους έχουν ανάγκη». Για να κάνουν αίτηση να μπουν στο πρόγραμμα; Για να του πουν μπράβο; Ο,τι και να περίμενε, επειδή οι διαχειριστές κεφαλαίων ξέρουν ότι οι αριστερά των Podemos όταν δεν έχουν δικά τους παίρνουν των άλλων, μάλλον δεν θα καθησυχάστηκαν.


----------

